# A few frogs



## nico77 (Nov 20, 2011)

I found a few frogs tonight while walking at the wetlands with my little girls , photos are not the best but i was wondering if anyone can ID the brown frogs for me ?

cheers Nico

my girls 



These 3 i found at the same spot the other day , theres a centrepede in the hole on the bottom left of the photo you can just see a couple of legs .
ID.1?









ID. 2?



ID. 3?



ID.3?



ID. 4?



ID. 4?


----------



## MathewB (Nov 20, 2011)

The last one is a spider.....I'm a professional


----------



## nico77 (Nov 20, 2011)

I thought it was a bit hairy for a frog lol


----------



## MathewB (Nov 20, 2011)

Haven't you heard of the Hairy Spider Frog? _Harius frogus_​?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm not entirely sure in the first if two species are pictured. I'm leaning towards topmost as Litoria dentata and other two are definitely Litoria rubella. 

All the others are Limnodynastes tasmaniensis.


----------



## jedi_339 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm thinking the same thing with that first picture Geck, it does look like a Litoria dentata and two rubella,

Nice finds Nico, in some places the spotted marsh frogs (Limnodynastes tasmaniensis) are everywhere, and I mean everywhere, and then other places you don't find any (which is a welcome change :lol


----------



## nico77 (Nov 20, 2011)

Harius frogus​ lmao , thanks that cracked me up 

Thanks for the IDs , why is it a welcome change to not find the spotted marsh frogs , are they a pest ? 
I was glad to see them otherwise it would have been a real boring night , there wasnt much around at all . The GTF was found on the fence where i parked the car and there were a fair few spotted marsh frogs jumping around but the fun part was trying to find one that would stop jumping away and stay still for a photo .

cheers Nico


----------



## jedi_339 (Nov 20, 2011)

Not a pest, they're still native, but in some areas of the country, they are EVERYWHERE!!!! :lol:

I've worked in some places relocating frogs and it's not uncommon to get 60-70 spotted marsh frogs in a days work and bugger all else, they're fantastic in their own right, but when you get a few days with that many of the same frog each day, the novelty wears a little thin


----------



## nico77 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for that , that makes sense . Its a bit like keelbacks for me , i do like them but when the only snakes i find down my local track are keelbacks i sort of wish i would find something diffrent 

cheers nico

I did find a owl of some sort the other week down there aswell , im pretty sure its not a tawny frog mouth but the color is similar any ideas ? I think it looks a bit like a powerfull owl maybe .

cheers nico


----------



## MathewB (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks like a tawny to me, aren't they frog eaters?


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorry to hijack nico. GP can you tell me what kinda frog this one is?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 20, 2011)

Definitely a Tawny, owls are extremely distinctive compared to these guys. 

Waruikazi that is C.australis.


----------



## shell477 (Nov 20, 2011)

That owls look scary! "I WILL EAT YOUR SOUL!!"


----------

